# "Chooz" Antacid Gum



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I was looking online for other items that might help with heartburn and reflux and came across a product called "Chooz." It's a calcium carbonate antacid gum. The article I read about it (not written by or published by the Chooz folks) says that this works better than chewable tablets because the gum increases saliva, which helps ease heartburn. Has anybody ever heard of this or tried this?


----------

